# How much County Brown Cure



## prkranger2 (Nov 25, 2012)

I got my country brown cure in a couple weeks aqo and am ready to use it. I have 2 small pork bellies that weigh 2lbs each. How much county brown cure would those of you that use it recommend? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm thinking there should be directions on the package..  ALWAYS follow the manufactures directions when using cures...


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.sausagemaker.com/11170countrybrownsugarcure2lbs.aspx

I've never heard of it but it says it comes with complete instructions so I would just follow them.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, Thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 25, 2012)

Country Brown Cure from where?

Are you using it as a dry cure or in a brine?

There are different cures called that from different makers and they're not used the same.

As  JckDanls 07 said, ALWAYS follow the manufacturer's directions.

~Martin


----------



## pearlheartgtr (Dec 12, 2012)

I've used it for all of my belly bacon. The first time though, I emailed Sausage Maker for clearer instructions and basically, rub the meat down generously with the cure mix and get it into every nook and cranny. Seal it up in a zip-lock or vacuum bag and put it in the fridge for 7 days, flipping it every day.

You might want to wear gloves when applying the cure.


----------

